# A few new Blades



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Just waiting for open water


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Pink panties
There the same on both sides


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

A few watermelon blades


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like them all. Makes me want to launch the boat on Erie and go walleye fishing!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on these blades. Great colors and finishes,


----------

